# Another How Many Have You Done



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.tsonews.info/homw/the-ultimate-wanderlist-60-cities-to-visit-before-you-die/


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh dear, only 2.... Think I need a  holiday


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A perfect zero! :thumbup:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I went to the states once. It was 2 dollars 40 cents to the pound. Marlborough was 70 cents a pack of twenty so I used to buy 60 fags and have a 30 cents hotdog. :yes:

I got 3 other memories, Wild Turkey bourbon, Marijuana and a burger joint called White Castle.









I donâ€™t leave these Islands nowadays.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As for the actual places listed I've done 14 but if it was countries it would be more


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

6!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> A perfect zero! :thumbup:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I once got a cab driver in America that had never been out of the State he lived in, reminded me of


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

10, more then I expected


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Completely random selection with glaring omissions.

22/60


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 10, more then I expected


I expected more from an old hippy

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

handlehall said:


> Completely random selection with glaring omissions.
> 
> 22/60


Agreed, there are some glaring omissions

But hey ho just a bit of fun before a night on the tiles with Big M


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > 10, more then I expected
> ...


I was too out of it  :lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

16, viz. quite a lot of the European ones.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Completely random selection with glaring omissions.
> ...


If one of them had been Yeovil, my score would have been 3


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

7/60 for me


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

25/60. Not too shabby, but I do travel for work and have done for the past 8 years. Been to 20 countries so far this year, many of those on more than one occasion...

7/60 for private, non work trips

Omission of Paris is a welcome relief - I think it is a dump!


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Only 10 for me, but have been to a lot of the countries on the list, but not the specified cities.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

25 at the last count.............I think!!!!!


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

13 for me, and if you count airports in the city, then add 3 more


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I need to get out more a pathetic 3 .


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

I got 10 which is OK I suppose...... loved the fact the picture they had for Glasgow was actually the Royal Mile in Edinburgh.....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Only 5 for me - Must try harder!

These days I only go to Austria for work, and France for skiing, so pretty unlikely I will add more to my total any time soon....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

29.

Never been to the States, never want to.

Would like to see Russia some time...


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

A measly 6 for me, been to about 70% of those countrys but not those particular cities, really surprised Beijing isn't on that list, I really enjoyed it there.


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Just the one!

I am too busy for these "Holiday" thingimijigs! :tongue2:


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

17/60

First time I've seen LA ranked so high and Sydney so low on one of these things.


----------

